# Cana DNA 30 with Lemo drop



## Aydhin (3/12/14)

Anybody know if this will be a good combo? Also i have a second question, whats the cheapest courier service to use from port elizabeth to welkom? Wana send a mate some juice as a surprise xD


----------



## Andre (3/12/14)

Yip, that will be a good combo imo. Can't help with the courier, sorry.


----------



## Aydhin (3/12/14)

Will it sit flush though? In that recessed well that the cana has?


----------



## BumbleBee (3/12/14)

re courier, Check with your local Pick 'n Pay if they have an Aramex Drop Box, if so then that would be the way to go.


----------



## Aydhin (3/12/14)

Thats what i was thinking aswell. Buy a bag and drop it in the box .


----------

